# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รับทำบัญชี บริษัท หจก

## mpreg596

บริษัทได้เข้ามามีส่วนร่วมในการช่วยจัดทำบัญชีให้แก่ลูกค้า รับทำบัญชี ให้บริษัท รับทำบัญชี หจก รับทำบัญชี ส่วนตัว เพื่อช่วยลดภาระค่าใช้จ่ายในการจัดทำบัญชีของบริษัทลูกค้า รับทำบัญชี ช่วยให้งบการเงินของลูกค้าถูกต้องตาม พรบ.การบัญชี, ประมวลรัษฏากร รับทำบัญชี และมาตรฐานการบัญชี เพื่อให้ลูกค้าไม่ต้องกังวลกับการถูกประเมินภาษีอากรจากการบันทึกบัญชีและยื่นภาษีไม่ถูกต้อง รับทำบัญชี และเพื่อช่วยในการบริหารงานของลูกค้า ทางบริษัทมีการปิดงบการเงินเป็นประจำทุกเดือน เพื่อส่งงบการเงินให้ลูกค้าได้ทราบถึงผลประกอบการของกิจการเป็นประจำทุกเดือน รับทำบัญชี 
 
*ทำไมถึงต้อง รับทำบัญชี ?
*การ รับทำบัญชี นอกจากกฎหมายจะกำหนดให้ทุกบริษัทต้องมีการจัดทำบัญชีทุกเดือน และส่งงบการเงินไม่น้อยกว่าปีละ 1 ครั้ง แล้ว ประโยชน์ของการทำบัญชีก็เพื่อให้บริษัทได้รู้ว่าผลการดำเนินงานของบริษัทมีผลประกอบการ กำไร หรือรับทำบัญชีขาดทุน เท่าไหร่ บริษัทที่ประสบความสำเร็จส่วนใหญ่จะมีการปิดบัญชีทุกเดือน นำผลประกอบการที่ได้มาวิเคราะห์ เพื่อปรับปรุงการทำงานของบริษัทให้ดียิ่งขึ้น
การทำบัญชีจะยื่นภาษีให้ถูกต้องตามสมควร เป็นหน้าที่ของพลเมืองดีทุกคน นอกจากนี้ถ้าเราทำบัญชีดี เสียภาษีถูกต้อง เราจะลดความกังวลเกี่ยวกับสรรพากร ต่อไปจะไม่ต้องกลัวสรรพากรมาเยี่ยม
 
*ทำไมถึงต้องจ้างสำนักงานบัญชี ?*
การจ้างพนักงานบัญชี มีค่าใช้จ่ายสูง โดยปกติพนักงานบัญชีที่จบปริญญาตรี อัตราเงินเดือนเริ่มต้นที่ 15,000 บาท
ลดความกังวลในเรื่องภาษี รับทำบัญชี ว่าจะทำถูกต้องหรือไม่
ประหยัดเวลาในการทำความเข้าใจเกี่ยวกับระบบบัญชี รับทำบัญชี 
หมายเหตุ: เรามีพนักงานรับส่งเอกสาร สามารถไปรับเอกสารที่บริษัทของท่านได้ทั่วกรุงเทพ
 
รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี  รับทำบัญชี
ติดต่อ
		ติดต่อผู้บริหารโดยตรง 
	   นายสุริโย ลิขิตอิทธิรักษ์  (ปิ๊ก) 
	   มือถือ 089-1221102
	   E-mail : suriyo@sl-advisory.com
 
http://sl-advisory.com/

----------

